# Are rear wireless possible today?



## cloudbuster (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey guys just wondering is rear wireless posible using the following AVR
Denon – HEOS
Yamaha – Musiccast
Onkyo or Pioneer- FlareConnect or Chromecast 
Integra - DRX 3.2 compatible with Sonos, Chromecast 

I plan on using the ATMOS built in speaker from pioneer for the front but would like to prevent having to run wires from the AVR to the rears.

I would be building a 5.2.2 setup.

Thanks.


----------



## bbos37 (Mar 3, 2015)

cloudbuster said:


> Hey guys just wondering is rear wireless posible using the following AVR
> Denon – HEOS
> Yamaha – Musiccast
> Onkyo or Pioneer- FlareConnect or Chromecast
> ...




Probably you could use wireless audio transmitter with active speakers provided that your AVR has a pre out for that particular Chanel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

All the possibilities you mentioned from Yamaha, Denon, Onkyo etc. assume active speakers on the other end, that have built-in wireless receivers and amplifiers. 

If the Pioneer speakers you mentioned require wires connected to an amplifier, you’re out of luck there. 

The only solution would be an outboard transmitter / receiver system that would connect to the AVR’s pre-outputs on the transmitter end, and to active speakers on the receiving end. The only way you could use the Pioneer speakers would be to connect the receiving end to an outboard amplifier, to which you could then connect the speakers. 

Look online for an article I wrote on the topic titled “Wireless Surround Sound, it’s a Mess,” which covers the options for wireless transmitter / receiver systems. Be prepared to spend some money.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Anything wireless will need to be plugged into an outlet


----------



## whitey019 (Feb 2, 2013)

Andre said:


> Anything wireless will need to be plugged into an outlet


Wireless isn't wireless.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Unless you like changing batteries, no.


----------

